# Rat amputee



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Does anyone here have experience with 3 legged rats? I took on 4 rats yesterday and one has had to have emergency amputation today on a massively infected leg that's been left for ages before he came here (the leg was broken with an open wound and the foot was hanging off). There were complications with the op (with the infection being so widespread and him being in poor condition, then during the op he bled quite badly) so I'm waiting to hear if he has to stay in tonight, and that's if he survives. He has been named Farley.

The other 3 were in manky condition too but none of them have life threatening illness, just filthy coats, lice, malnutrition and the 8 week old doe has recently had babies (where they are I can only guess) and has a wound to her vagina that is being treated too. Nothing a few weeks of a decent diet, a bath, lice treatment and antibiotics won't cure. Of course we'll have to keep our fingers crossed the two does aren't pregnant as they were in together. 

Need I say more. These rats came from a member on this board. I wasn't going to say anything but the excuse was that vet treatment was not an option financially, hence him being left to rot for at least a week and a half if I am to believe her. Then I came on here and saw them offering other people's problematic lizards a home.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

This photo was taken before I flushed the wound and it became apparent that the thick pus was holding the foot on. It doesn't show the extent of the infection, which was right up the leg. I will post after photos later if he comes home. :sad:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Bless him....

the person should be ashamed of themselves :devil:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh god! The poor thing. Many animals cope well with three legs. I hope this wee boy pulls through and is the same!
Good luck with them - seems they are in good hands now.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Good on you for taking them on.
I hope the little guy sirvives.
Who was it that you got them from?????
I would be letting the owner of the lizards know about them!!!!!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

saxon said:


> Good on you for taking them on.
> I hope the little guy sirvives.
> Who was it that you got them from?????
> I would be letting the owner of the lizards know about them!!!!!


Took the words out of my mouth, Think the people who are taking animals off them should be warned otherwise they may face some expensive vet fees...


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I completely agree with you, didn't want any hassle from the member but coming back here after the night and day we've had since we brought them home yesterday and seeing her lecture others on getting animals to a vet promptly, I felt it took the biscuit. What I have to remember through my anger and upset is that this person might be genuinely struggling so we shouldn't start a witch hunt on here but definitely should remember to be VERY careful about who we give animals to. If this person asks for help I'm sure people will be more than willing to help her through this. 

Anyone can find out who this was by checking what ads I responded to recently - don't be fooled by the number I took on, 3 were extras.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Poor rats, that's awful, I don't understand why people let their animals get in a state like that, if you can't pay the vet bill don't bloody have them in the first place. Tossers. :censor: and it's not just the leg is it? it's their whole condition :censor:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im shocked.. really shocked...
and worried.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

KathyM said:


> I completely agree with you, didn't want any hassle from the member but coming back here after the night and day we've had since we brought them home yesterday and seeing her lecture others on getting animals to a vet promptly, I felt it took the biscuit. What I have to remember through my anger and upset is that this person might be genuinely struggling so we shouldn't start a witch hunt on here but definitely should remember to be VERY careful about who we give animals to. If this person asks for help I'm sure people will be more than willing to help her through this.
> 
> Anyone can find out who this was by checking what ads I responded to recently - don't be fooled by the number I took on, 3 were extras.


I think remembering back they said they might have been struggling so was rehoming quite a few animals but my memory has gone to pieces at the moment my mind as been like a siv these passed weeks. :lol2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Well perhaps it's best if we leave the discussion there on the previous owner with people well warned and move on to keeping everything crossed that he will come home and recover. I am going to ring now.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Well perhaps it's best if we leave the discussion there on the previous owner with people well warned and move on to keeping everything crossed that he will come home and recover. I am going to ring now.


 
Good luck, Hope he does come through okay.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

good luck.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Bless him, the pics dont show just how bad that leg is/was, it was really grim - and the smell :gasp: 

Kathy deserves a big huge pat on the back for taking these on, especially considering how big the vet bill is going to be. I know it's not something that any decent owner would quibble over, but if I were lumped with someone else's rats that they'd left in such a deplorable state, I'd be sending them the bill!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks you two. I have spoken to the vet and he is not coping well with the pain and may have to stay in overnight for more injected pain relief. 

I took him on yesterday knowing he would become my financial responsibility and therefore can't moan about the cost, but I think it's worth mentioning that his bill so far is £150+ and if he stays in it will be a lot more. If he had been seen by a vet when he was injured it wouldn't have come to this. I am beyond angry.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Farley is coming home at 7pm, IF they can get his pain relief under control. We have been warned it will be a long haul recovery, but I remain hopeful. I have left feedback for his previous owner, as there is just no excuse for leaving a rat with a leg hanging off. I wish her and the animals all the luck in the world in resolving her problems.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

That's awful. I hope the people you took them from are thoroughly ashamed of themselves. The poor wee guy.
I really hope he's strong enough to fight this. After what he's been through he deserves a nice life. Good on you, Kathy.
All the best.


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

Remember everyone that if it is a genuine emergency case that a vet has an obligation to treat your animal by giving appropriate drugs and pain relief if needed free of charge for 1 consultation.
Even if the previous owner could not afford vet fees then once it became this bad he would have been seen .


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im lost for words. Poor Ratty I hope he can recover from his trauma. Any idea how it happened?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh bless him, i hope he comes home to you tonight Kathy.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks you lot - Farley is home. He is stoned on veturgesic and metacam and the remnants of isoflourane, and is not a happy bunny but he's alive. I have to syringe feed him baby food and fluids for now and hope he recovers, his poor condition means the anaesthetic isn't wearing off as quickly as was hoped. He has a lovely neat but long wound as they've taken the whole leg off to get rid of the infection as best they could. So it's been taken off mid femur apparently. It's still touch and go for his recovery but the next few hours are critical so please keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry forgot to reply to Shell - I was told by the owner this was thought to be a bite wound although from the shape and damage I would say not. Where it wasn't an open wound there was a clear line and all the bones were broken inside so I imagine this could have happened from it being trapped in a cage door or similar. It could still have been a bite, I just think it's a lot of damage for one, although he does have some other scratches too (but then he had lice so the scratches could have been self inflicted).


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm glad he's home with you, Kathy. He is in the best hands possible now.
Best wishes for the little fella.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fingers crossed he manages to pull through this. Im glad hes found someone to care for him


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I hope he makes it through the night, hopefully if he does he will survive, bless him. Give him a little kiss from me. they are all four lucky that you have taken them on.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Just read through this whole thread (been out all afternoon and evening) and I have to say I'm appalled that anyone could leave this kind of wound without treatment.

Emma, I have to say that I agree totally with you that if people cannot afford to get vet treatment for their animals (and there's no excuse for not knowing how high vet bills can be) then they shouldn't have the animals! It's too easy to get carried away and keep getting more or keeping ones you've bred, but responsible ownership means always knowing that a big vet bill could be around the corner and the more animals you have the more that is likely to happen.

My heart goes out to this poor fella and I have to say I commend you Kathy on taking on all of them and doing your best for them!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Just read through this whole thread (been out all afternoon and evening) and I have to say I'm appalled that anyone could leave this kind of wound without treatment.
> 
> Emma, I have to say that I agree totally with you that if people cannot afford to get vet treatment for their animals (and there's no excuse for not knowing how high vet bills can be) then they shouldn't have the animals! It's too easy to get carried away and keep getting more or keeping ones you've bred, but *responsible ownership means always* *knowing that a big vet bill could be around the corner and the more animals you have the more that is likely to happen.*
> 
> My heart goes out to this poor fella and I have to say I commend you Kathy on taking on all of them and doing your best for them!


 

And dont I just know that:whistling2: Im sure Id be rich if I had no animals but only in the monetary sense. 
Well done for helping these ratties


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

How is he this morning?


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Morning chaps! Well after I spoke to you last night we had a very hairy few hours where he could have gone either way - the anaesthetic wasn't wearing off so he was having short periods of unconsciousness to the point where his breathing was very shallow (in the past that level of dopiness has been a bad omen), and the swelling was stopping him weeing too. 

I have been syringing him fluids and babyfood hourly and I am amazed to say he has made it and is very much improved this morning. So much so he has just this minute gone into his recovery cage and already had a bomb around and even climbed the bars (he's in a one level rabbit cage to prevent this but he's looking for his brother). He is now eating and drinking independently, so I am pretty sure he is now on the road to recovery. I really didn't expect him to be here this morning so I am just over the moon!


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope the wee man is stronger today.
x
We posted at the same time!
That is wonderful news!
He's clearly a little fighter. Let's hope his recovery continues without any hiccups!
Congrats.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

excellent news! tbh i was expecting to hear the worst this morning, so that's made my day! :2thumb:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

JUST read this.. I am so glad farley is doing better.

The person in question should be totally ashamed of themselves.
I am never done seeing more and more issues with people overstretching themsleves with animals.

There are some supposed well respected memebers on here who have serious issues coping with the animals they have yet they continue to buy more. Its an addiction and the only ones that suffer are the animals.

I hope farley makes an excellent recovery..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im so glad to hear hes pulled through thats wonderful news


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Thats fantastic news Kathy hope he begins to get stronger and stonger : victory:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks all of you, I'll post some pics soon when I find the camera cable! :2thumb:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Aww he looks lovely and he will be just as sweet with 3legs i find them more character when they have these sort of opps.

Did you inform the previous owner how bad his leg wwas and what you had to do? xxx


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm fairly certain she knew fine well how bad the leg was. No doubt that was the reason for rehoming them after only having them a week.

If indeed that bit was true...


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I hope she feels suitably disgusted with herself for allowing this to happen, and if she had any self respect, she would own up to what she did. Its not hard to figure out who it is..

As for Kathy, I am so glad you have taken on this responsibility, it's nice to know we still have good hearted people in this world. I wish little Farley a speedy recovery and hope you get some sleep soon!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i cant figure who it is either lols


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi you lot, thanks for the lovely messages. 

Lover - I have kept the previous owner up to date on his care. She is also aware of this thread. ETA: I have left her feedback although Lisa says she can't read it, so don't know if it's been pulled. 

Here is a photo of Farley soon after coming home last night:










As you can see he's a bit brighter now:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor little man Im sure he will make a full recovery


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Bless him he's so gorgeous :flrt:

How's his brother looking - any cleaner yet? :lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

okies know who now, hope they carry on doing well!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

He is still orange stained and filthy, I suspect it will take some time for him to recover a nice clean and unpatchy coat. Now the lice have been taken care of and he's in a clean cage, he will come on in leaps and bounds I'm sure. I think I might have to bathe him though as even with him having constantly cleaned himself for the last two days, he is still tatty and foul lol. 










I'm pretty sure they're not brothers too as I suspect this chap is a fair bit older than Farley-Barley. Connie has nicknamed him Max, as he's a big rat (will be even bigger when he gains condition). I do hope him and Farley still get on after they're reunited, although if not we will cross that bridge when it comes to it.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

had she taken them on as a rescue? if so why rescue if you cant afford vet treatment? i am totally shocked at this, the poor little guys

ditta


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Originally I was told on Friday that she had bought three of them a week before and Farley was already injured. The story has changed in response to the feedback yesterday, for obvious reasons. She also says in the feedback that the girls and boys were never in together, but they were all in the same carrier when I collected them. I don't see what is "not that bad" about a leg hanging off to be honest. I hope if she reads this she understands that I am only posting this for the sake of future animals. 

The lady cannot afford vet treatment, which is understandable and fixable if she gets help, and I think she knows now that she cannot take on more animals. I don't want a witch hunt, I only gave the feedback as I couldn't live with myself if she was telling me all the "right" things and taking more animals on. It's my responsibility and I wish I didn't have to do it.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I do understand sometimes money can be a problem but...you scrimp and save and manage it somehow. Living in a major town there is always a PDSA or RSPCA hospital if you cant afford vets fees. I do believe even putting animals to sleep is better than leaving an animal to suffer like this for over a week - and surely as a feeder breeder set up there would have been this option. Not saying it's one I'd choose, but theoretically I find it hard to understand why they'd keep an animal alive like that if they had the means to put it out of it's misery.

This person could have taken him to the vets and said "I cant afford to pay you but please help". Instead she ignored it and passed the problem on. He might still have 4 legs if she'd had half a heart.

Just my opinion and not trying to cause trouble for Kathy in saying so.:blush:


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Rite ive seriously had enough of all this. You guys are not being fair. You have only heard one side and are ganging up like a pack of wolves. Can i at least have my say in this please.

The 2 female rats were taken in 3 weeks ago after somone could not keep them as moving house. Was informed small female had had a litter of 5 pups 2 days after purchase so they took pups back to pet store. We was asked to take them in and they seemed ok to us. Small female looked a little under weight but was told this was normal after she had given birth. Both females were kept in a large rat cage with multi levels, fresh food and water given every day and treats. Both were well cared for and bathed on arrival and looked tatty.

Male rats came to us last weekend from a person at my partner work as they had no time for them. When we went to collect them we was told one of the males had a small bite on his food from a scuffle both the rats got into that same day. The wound was only a small cut on top of his foot. So we thought nothing of it. Brough rats home and checked them over.
They were then put in a large seperate rat cage again another multi level one with toys etc. Rats again had access to fresh food and water daily. Rat with foot problem was looking rather thin but was eating fine through week. After 2-3 days we noticed poorly foot rat had swelling starting on his foot and looks a little inflamed. So my instant thought was it was infected. I asked my parter if we could take him to vets but he said it was not an option at the moment. Normally we have £200 in a savings account of emergencies but due to our low funds at the moment we had to empty the account earlier in week. Im not ashamed to admit we are having problems with our finance as just found out im expecting our second child and partner may be made redundant today. Aslo had a fair few bills come though that was not expecting. Im not trying to use this as a cheap excuse as i know if it was other way around id be doing the same.
We tried to extend my overdraft and to get an extention on our loan with no success. I even tried to lend the money from my mum. I had no luck so went to my local pet shop and asked them what i could do. They sold me a pet safe disinfectant and told me to bath him every day, which we did.
At this time i reasised i could no longer take care of them and tried to find help. We put up an add for the healthy rat, but when we got an offer my partner asked if they could take all of them. We told Kathy one of the rats had a bite on his foot and she very kindly said she could help.

I explained we only had one carrier and she said it was fine as she would bring 2 carriers to station.
I honestly didnt know small female had a cut too as was not there before but i guess it could have happened on the wway there as rats in same carrier.

Due to our circumstance we have so far sold half of our collection. None of our other animals had/have any problmes i can assure you.

I seriously wish i could have helped the rat in question, i am an animal lover and seeing this thread yesterday and all the nasty comments had me in tears all day. All i did was try and help, realised i needed help and asked. I would have done anything to help him i really would.
You can have a go at me all you want but i was the one trying to help them. We had them 9 days thats all and did what we physically could with the small funds we had.

Sorry again

Just to add we did phone vets and they said they didnt offer a payment plan, we did ask though.


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

I really did care for them, and we tried our best. I know the truth about the situation, non of you know anything about what has really happend. You just judge too quick. I wont say any more on the matter apart from i really do wish you the best of luck with Farley and the other I hope he make a speedy recovery. Oh and for the record we stopped taking in animals a few weeks ago when our finances went down hill. All of our other animals are in top health and are thriving. Ill know in future not to ask for anyones help on here again.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Thread locked


----------

